# Light Pouring Down



## otherprof (Nov 2, 2021)

This started out as a doomed moon shot attempt with my iPhone. Then I noticed the light trail from the overblown moon. It went up as well, but this crop does it for me.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 2, 2021)

Mystical


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 2, 2021)

Spooky.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 3, 2021)

A moon to howl at.


----------

